# Stinky Sock ⭐️



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow did this guy smell bad then I discovered he had taken his shoes and socks off and left a sock under the back seat dry reach.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A small memento.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

`
You are easily *offended!*


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Definitely 1star


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Amazing how some people 'make themselves at home' a little TOO MUCH!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

At least it wasn't a used condom (scumbag).


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> At least it wasn't a used condom (scumbag).


Better if you get two complaints about the smell on the next two trips and your rating drops $80 cleaning fee LOL


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> At least it wasn't a used condom (scumbag).


The proverbial "skinfull"?


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> At least it wasn't a used condom (scumbag).


How did they manage thats disgusting


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UBER66 said:


> How did they manage thats disgusting


UBER66, I'm pleased to say that I have never had a passenger leave a memento of that kind. I was just trying to think of something worse than a stinking sock.


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

You're lucky if all they left is a sock.

I've had piss, vomit, prawns and more.


----------

